# What computer platform do you use?



## mewell (Mar 2, 2005)

More out of interest to myself, I'd like to know if there are other Mac users out there. So the question is:

What platform do you do the majority of your work (or play) on?


----------



## BogBean (Mar 2, 2005)

I use Windows 2000 Pro. I have used them all from Windows 95 to Windows XP and I have found Windows 2000 Pro to be the best one with Windows Me being the worse. I have never used a Mac...


----------



## darbytee (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm a Mac guy. We're running the Panther OS right now and I'm happy with it. We also have a PC that my wife uses for her business and I'm using to build my website since I can't afford Dreamweaver (and don't know how to use it) and the software I have isn't Mac compatible.


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Mar 2, 2005)

Sorry, ain't gonna even answer the poll until there is a Linux option.  There ARE other OS's.


----------



## Fred in NC (Mar 2, 2005)

I use a board with legs on it . . .


----------



## Mudder (Mar 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C_Ludwigsen_
> <br />Sorry, ain't gonna even answer the poll until there is a Linux option.  There ARE other OS's.



I concur. My operating system is not listed.


----------



## mewell (Mar 2, 2005)

[:0] Boy did *I* ever mess up! I should have at LEAST included "other"...

Sorry[:I]


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 2, 2005)

Your not working for Bill Gates are you [?] []


----------



## mewell (Mar 2, 2005)

Not me, Anthony - I've been a Mac person since the Apple II days!

Mark


----------



## dougle40 (Mar 2, 2005)

Well that was different - I was all set to tell everyone that my puter platform is a 1/2" plywood folding table !!!!!
Actually it's Windows XP Home .


----------



## mewell (Mar 3, 2005)

OK - I just figured out that I CAN modify the poll... So much for "RTFM" []

Mark


----------



## Travlr7 (Mar 3, 2005)

I started with an Apple II, but left them when they didn't have the software backup I needed.

I still have the original computer. It works.

Bruce


----------



## leehljp (Mar 3, 2005)

I voted Mac although I own both. My organization has some proprietary software made just for them that only runs on PCs. I had an HP but traded that in for an IBM laptop, which runs much better in a Japanese/English environment than the HP did. I also run Mac 17 in Powerbook 99% of the time. LOML has an iBook. 

FARRR less problems on the Mac for normal daily work, especially bilingual work in graphics, document handling, page layout, internet use and wireless shops.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 3, 2005)

&lt;&lt;I'd like to know if there are other Mac users out there. &gt;&gt;
No, you are the only one. [] I had heard there was someone out there, now we know. []


----------



## Fred in NC (Mar 3, 2005)

Bruce, I started with a TRS Model III.  Still have it, and it works.  I also have my original IBM PC with only 256K memory on the board. It has a (gulp!) 6 MB hard drive ...  I am keeping them for my upcoming Museum of Computer Hystery.


----------



## BogBean (Mar 3, 2005)

Fred,
I also started with a Radio Shack computer. I guess that kinda dates us...


----------



## Fred in NC (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, I am sure it dates me, Chuck.  I was 45 at the time.  I started programming in TRSDOS Basic !!! Not for long, tho... then IBM came around.


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 3, 2005)

First computer?  A home-made kit called Altair in the late 70's.  Operating system? DOS.  Programming language?  Basic.  Author of Basic? Bill Gates.  Sure wish I knew then what I know now!


----------



## mewell (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />&lt;&lt;I'd like to know if there are other Mac users out there. &gt;&gt;
> No, you are the only one. [] I had heard there was someone out there, now we know. []



Hah! There are at LEAST *5* of us "out here" ... So there Fred![]


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Mar 3, 2005)

First computer: Apple II+.  First language I programmed in FORTRAN, then BASIC, then ..... it just keeps going.  Man I can't wait till I can retire from technology and woodturn/woodwork all day long.

BTW, my OTHER response means LINUX - Unix done right.


----------



## jkirkb94 (Mar 3, 2005)

I use Win XP but also have a computer with Linux.  Still learning Linux!  Kirk[8D]


----------



## Old Griz (Mar 4, 2005)

First Computer.. Radio Shack 1000... a whopping 64mb of ram, no hard drive.. had to buy one that was set up for the propriatory system the RS used.. 5.25" floppies and MSDOS... AHHHH the good old days. NOT!!!!... my calculator has more computing power than that did.... LOL


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 4, 2005)

Yes, I guess there would have to be five of you. Lessee, 99.999995% of computers in the world are pc based, that does mean five of you use the 'other' one. [] And BTW, it's Frank. Fred is the cousin who lives in the attic. We don't talk about him publicly. He uses a Linux. []







> _Originally posted by mewell_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## opfoto (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm using Windows. XP home or pro depending on where I am.


----------



## Gary (Mar 4, 2005)

Windows XP


----------



## woodwish (Mar 4, 2005)

I've owned two Macs before Windows learned to be friendly, and used to have Macs at work for video-editing.  But to be honest today WinXP is so stable and so much cheaper I use it all the time now.  I bet 95% of all new video editing software is written for WinXP, just a few years ago it would have been the opposite.  I jumped ships (chips?) years ago to Windows and have never regreted it a minute, although I know plenty of Mac users that will die with that Mac mouse in their hands before they ever switch over to what they consider the "dark side".  

Luckily our lathes all work without either one, my new lathe even came with it's own platform (cast iron legs).


----------



## woodwish (Mar 4, 2005)

Wow, that was my 100th post!  Now I have 3 blue stars instead of two!


----------



## jkirkb94 (Mar 4, 2005)

Congratulations, Ray!  Kirk[8D]


----------



## esheffield (Mar 4, 2005)

Win XP Pro at work, Win 2000 Pro at home, though mainly for games and browsing. But if I had to pick just one to work with, it would be Linux. I'm a programmer by trade and mainly do Java, so I can use just about any platform for that. I've had some Macs in the past and like them just fine, though I haven't used one since OS X came out, so it's been a while.

Started out with a TRS-80 Color Computer and later the Apple ][. First PC was an IBM PC Portable (it had a handle, but weighed something like 40 pounds!) with 256K (NOT Meg) and dual 5 1/4" floppies. No hard drive. DOS 2.1.


----------



## mewell (Mar 5, 2005)

Once upon a time I got to buy all the latest and greatest since I was on corporate staff. I had the first model Macintosh "luggable" (as opposed to portable) laptop. It weighed in at a hefty 25 pounds! [:0]

Mark


----------



## woodwish (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey I had one of those beige ones also, bought it just before my oldest daughter was born and she turned 20 last month!  Kept if for years and finally tried to sell it at a garage sale, didn't get a single offer so I tossed it in a dumpster.  Recently saw one on e-bay sell for several hundred dollars, wish I still had mine.  Also took one here at work, gutted all the insides, glued in plexiglas, and made a little fish tank.  It was for one of our adminstrators who fought to keep a Mac about 8 years ago when we went 100% Windows platform in out school system.  She still has it with her "live screen saver" sitting on her desk next to a Dell.


----------



## mik (Mar 6, 2005)

Oh boy - green screens and writing programs in DOS!![8D] Those were the days! How did you stop the directory scrolling at the speed of light - hmmm?[^] C:sdir the what stops it!!!![]

I use windows 2000 pro suite,Dreamweaver MX and Adobe Photoshop


----------



## fhinde (Mar 11, 2005)

Let's see if I can remember the first ones. I built a system from scratch that was hard wired, no boards with 1K of memory and switches to boot it. Then moved up to a home-built S100 system. Then I really stepped out and put together a Heathkit. All of them used a tape recorder for the storage and a  version of CPM that I had to modify to work on the systems. Then I really moved up, I bought a TRS 80. Man what a leap! And then on to a 32K Color Computer that I modified to 64K that still works! Too many other machines since then to remember them all, from PDP's, 360's and VAX's and way to many versions of PC's.


----------



## Gregory Huey (Mar 11, 2005)

I have windows xp and don't do understand it leave alone others.


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 11, 2005)

My first computer was the TRS-80 Model I, then the ModIII, then color, then the Apple IIE, then the first Mac and I have owned almost every Mac since. I love Macs...they are so much easier(probably because I'm much more familiar with the Mac) than windows plug and prays. I use an IMac and a G4 but must admit that the cost of Macs has forced me to the dark side using XP and must admit it isn't all that bad. My Mac runs OSX and I use Safari since Yahoo(I think) has a bug and OSX and IE don't work so well reading Yahoo group posts. Reading posts is difficult...the print is very dim and difficult to read. I do not like getting the posts in emails and read from the website. Oh well, to each his own.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Thumbs (Mar 18, 2005)

I doesn't suppose there is much of a market for my used Mark 1 abacus now, is there?


----------



## clydewalton (Apr 8, 2005)

I use windows XP now but started with a machine that my brother built that was 33 mgz processor with 8mb of ram. They have sure come a long way since then


----------

